
Turning 10 bucks into $1600 – How I gambled against a dotcom millionaire and won - jasonrohrer
http://jere.in/turning-10-bucks-into-1600-how-i-gambled-against-a-dotcom-millionaire-and-won
======
rullgrus
A fun article. Very clickbaity title though.

I've have been playing Cordial Minuet for a couple of days and I really like
it. I will be spending too much time with it just like I did with The Castle
Doctrine.

~~~
jere
A very clickbaity title, yes! But crucially it's 100% true.

Part of the reason I wrote this is because CM is not getting much exposure
right now and I'm worried it is going to die quick death within months after
launch (like TCD).

I just posted the article this morning (my plan all along... I was a _bit_
irked when Jason posted it last night). So if you want, take a look.

~~~
rullgrus
It's sad that TCD didn't get enough players to keep it going longer. I guess
it's niche game with a limited audience but it really do deserve to get more
attention. It has imho a great theme and the idea is very well executed.

Cordial Minuet as a real money game which requires skill probably has a larger
audience and I hope it will do well. If not, artistic integrity aside, it
might be worth to relaunch it with an "easier theme".

I'm hoping to get my hands on one of the amulets, but playing from Europe
timezones I guess the chance is low (not that many players around).

